# A question.



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

My nephew and I have been scoping out a creek in south Forsyth Co., where he says he "kicked" 4 or 5 "huge" morels, about 3 years ago. So far, we've found nothing. It seems like a likely spot to find them, but the leaf cover on the ground is really thick. Yesterday, after looking around intently in the right area for about an hour, he stepped on something in the leaves and felt it "give". We uncovered a morel, which he had broken, but it was only about an inch and half tall, not one I would have picked, even if I'd found it in full view (photo attached). The question is, will the ones in that area eventually get big enough to poke through the ground cover, or do you folks think we're just wasting our time there?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

As long as they aren't kicked , eaten by bugs, etc. they will continue to grow. The stem in your picture will continue to grow also.


----------

